# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Essere nei regime dei minimi ed essere anche lavoratore dipendente!

## nuvola

Ciao ragazzi.. avrei bisogno di una vostra delucidazione.. Mi serve sapere se un lavoratore autonomo nel regime dei minimi può contemporaneamente essere assunto come lavoratore dipendente ed avere quindi un reddito da dipendente. Premetto che il lavoro per cui verrà assunto sarà una cosa diversa rispetto a quello che fa come autonomo. 
Spero di ricevere l'aiuto che cerco.. vi sarei grata anche se riusciste a darmi dei riferimenti normativi. 
Grazie

----------


## Luca Bi

Teoricamente la gestione della doppia posizione è possibile (lavoratore autonomo + lavoro dipendente), conviene comunque prestare particolare attenzione al fatto che non sia considerata abusiva.

----------


## nuvola

Ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la risposta...  dove si possono trovare i riferimenti al fatto che possono essere cumulabili le due posizioni? Leggendo le varie cose non trovo niente a riguardo.. ma questo non vuol dire che lo esclude... che significa che la prestazione non dev'essere abusiva? puoi spiegarti meglio?

----------


## Luca Bi

Per prima cosa conviene leggere la legge e le risoluzioni dell'Agenzia, che sono ampliamente citate sul forum e sul sito (contribuenti minimi).  
Per quanto riguarda la tua posizione personale, il consiglio è di valutare con un commercialista prima altre questioni: se è compatibile con la tua posizione di lavoro dipendente l'apertura di una partita iva (non sempre è possibile), se la tua attività possiede i requisiti per essere contribuente minimo (non tutte le attività hanno i requisiti) ed i costi (fiscali, previdenziali e amministrativi) relativi all'apertura di una partita iva autonoma. 
Per quanto riguarda l'eventuale abuso del diritto per la tua situazione, il limite è quersto: non è possibile diventare contribuente minimo solo per ottenere il risparmio relativo all'aliquota IRPEF agevolata. Quindi se la tua attività con partita IVA è totalmente scollegata (per pirma cosa il tuo datore di lavoro non può essere tuo cliente, ad esempio) dalla tua attività di dipendente non ci sono problemi fiscali ad essere minimo e dipendente.

----------


## nuvola

Mmmm.. forse hai fraintesto la situazione.. La persona di cui parlo ha già partita iva ed è gia nel regime dei minimi. Gli hanno proposto un lavoro dipendente, che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'attività che svolge. Questo è il punto.. sapere se può, avendo gia l'attività di lavoratore autonomo diventare anche lavoratore dipendente.

----------


## Luca Bi

> Mmmm.. forse hai fraintesto la situazione.. La persona di cui parlo ha già partita iva ed è gia nel regime dei minimi. Gli hanno proposto un lavoro dipendente, che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'attività che svolge. Questo è il punto.. sapere se può, avendo gia l'attività di lavoratore autonomo diventare anche lavoratore dipendente.

  Si forse ho frainteso. Secondo me, allora non hai problemi a far convivere i 2 regimi.

----------


## nuvola

Si anche io credo cosi... ma avrei bisogno di avere dei riferimenti normativi o qualcosa di scritto per essere sicura....

----------


## ContiPronti

La risposta breve è: sì, lo può fare.  Difficile darti riferimenti normativi, per fortuna le leggi stabiliscono solo cosa è vietato, non cosa è permesso. 
Ci sono delle eccezioni, tipo che se la sua attività d'impresa è artigianale, l'artigianato non è compatibile col lavoro dipendente; o che chi lavora nel settore pubblico in teoria non può avere la partita IVA.  Ma piuttosto che elencarti tutte le possibili eccezioni è più semplice che tu indichi precisamente l'attività che svolge come autonomo e quella che svolgerà come dipendente.

----------


## nuvola

Come lavoratore fa il grafico.. come lavoratore dipendente non so bene di preciso... non mi è stato comunicato, so solo che non c'entra niente rispetto al lavoro autonomo!

----------


## ContiPronti

Ok, i grafici non hanno incompatibilità.

----------


## andrea01

Buonasera,
sono un dipendente full time presso una Agenzia in attività finanziaria come segretario e addetto back-office. Adesso con la nuova normativa in atto dal 2013 un agente puo' prendere solo un mandato. Pertanto vorrei ridurre il mio orario di lavoro da 40 a 30 e aprire una partita iva come agente in attività finanziaria con un altra società da quella in cui lavoro attualmente (ho già il loro consenso). Vorrei sapere se posso adottare il regime dei minimi o il regime ordinario semplificato. Premetto che per me sarebbe una nuova attiivtà anche se per il momento mi appoggerei presso i locali dove lavoro attualmente. Grazie 1000

----------

